# pkg/pkgng (freebsd.conf)



## alexus (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm going over pkgng - FreeBSD Wiki, under "Availability of binary pkgs for Download" document suggests me to create following file:


```
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
```

yet when I start using pkg, I keep getting following message:


```
pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated. Please create a repository configuration file
```

Is there a place on FreeBSD.org for to date document which coveres pkg or pkgng?


----------



## scottro (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't found anything that's completely  up to date at the moment, but the wiki seems a bit more current than the handbook.  
That message though, is coming from /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf (I think that's the name--writing this from a CentOS system.)

In FreeBSD-10, it does just work out of the box without having to edit any files, but FreeBSD-9.x seems to change from time to time.   At any rate, try renaming /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf to something else, and that message should go away.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2014)

The format of the configuration changed recently. Since both 9 and 10 use the same pkg you'll get the same message on both. Have a look at pkg.conf(5) and use the "Multiple Repositories" way. It should look something like this:
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/myrepo.conf:

```
myrepo:  {
       url: http://pkg.my.server/packages/
       enabled: true
       mirror_type: none
}
```


----------



## scottro (Feb 16, 2014)

In FreeBSD-10, for me at least, I never got any messages.   All I see in /usr/local/etc is a pkg.conf.sample..  Without doing anything, the command `pkg install` just installed packages without any messages.  This has been my experience on a few installs now.  (Maybe something _should_ be giving me a message?)


----------



## kpa (Feb 16, 2014)

The deprecation message appears if you have a /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf file with PACKAGESITE set and you upgrade ports-mgmt/pkg to a newer version that prefers not to have PACKAGESITE set in pkg.conf. The cure is to delete  /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf and set up a repository configuration file under /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos or if using FreeBSD 10 and you want to use the official packages use the /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf file.


----------



## scottro (Feb 16, 2014)

Aha!  I was looking under /usr/local/etc and didn't realize that there's a default (and working without problem for me out of the box) FreeBSD.conf there.   Thank you. 

I'm guessing (and only a guess) that folks who are upgrading from 9.x get the message.   As far as I've been able to tell (including a fresh install today to see) though the first time you use pkg it still fetches it, I don't get any warning messages.


----------

